
6% of Americans Think Bitcoin Is an Xbox Game - iamtechaddict
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/12/6-of-americans-think-bitcoin-is-an-xbox-game/282325/
======
6nne
I don't think it's very impressive that 42% identified it as virtual currency
- it does have "coin" in the name, and none of the other options had any
relation to coins.

------
nautical
Stupid americanos ..

